# Prosper of Aquitaine on God’s renewal of our wills



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 16, 2020)

God it is who draws to His Son those whom He calls; He does not compel them by force against their will, but He makes them willing from unwilling and by all sorts of ways overcomes the resistance of their unbelief. When the desire of submitting to God has been born in their hearts, those who hear Him rise up with the very will which first kept them down; they learn with the same mind which first was ignorant; they trust with the same heart which first felt diffident; they desire good with the same will which first was unwilling.

For the reference, see Prosper of Aquitaine on God’s renewal of our wills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

